# Does not support loopback URL



## eshwari (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Good after noon,

i am working on the web page design with Miscrosoft visual studio 2.0 applications with C#.net and mysql, while compiling the project i am getting above mentioned error, like Does not support loopback URL -http://localhost/staff/login.asp with Proxy v4.14 (Release).


i think while setting the local area connection for my system i had done some changes unknowningly.. which is affecting to run the applications based on internet explorer.


i am using windows xp o/s. if u need some more details about local setting plz infrom me.



Please help me to get out of this problem by setting - correct properties and settings to get back my projects in running mode. 


thank u.:ray:


----------



## esso82 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi .. .not completely sure, what are you talking about, but if it is about not working localhost address, you may check out this file:

```
C:/Windows/system32/drivers/etc/hosts
```
and add this row if it is not there:

```
127.0.0.1    localhost
```


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah i think the point is that something within your program is trying to locate something on the site (localhost) and that it doesn't support looping back to itself(your own pc)...

If you can narrow the error down and post up some code (e.g. where you find the error) then we might be able to help but i don't think this is a settings thing as much as it is a programming error.


----------

